# Iver Schwinn Johnson  RARE



## ivrjhnsn (Sep 8, 2018)

Here's a rare bike. An Iverschwinnjohnson
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=123359313841


----------



## anders1 (Sep 8, 2018)

OMG! Obviously this is built up wright???


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2018)

anders1 said:


> OMG! Obviously this is built up wright???



Uhhh Yeah


----------



## catfish (Sep 8, 2018)

Early hybrid.....


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 8, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Uhhh Yeah



Lmao


----------



## anders1 (Sep 8, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Uhhh Yeah



what the heck was this person thinking, and then trying to sell it for 800. Someone probably bought it.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 8, 2018)

Somebody needs to work this guy and get this bike for the right price and save the poor thing. It's hard to even look at !


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## anders1 (Sep 8, 2018)

frankandpam said:


> Somebody needs to work this guy and get this bike for the right price and save the poor thing. It's hard to even look at !



i agree, that’s a nice 20” frame. Can’t tell but forks might be original as well as post but that’s about it.


----------



## anders1 (Sep 8, 2018)

anders1 said:


> i agree, that’s a nice 20” frame. Can’t tell but forks might be original as well as post but that’s about it.



 forks might be Schwinn as well


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Sep 15, 2018)

frankandpam said:


> Somebody needs to work this guy and get this bike for the right price and save the poor thing. It's hard to even look at !




I'm somebody and I'm only an hour away. Been working with him. Our schedules meet next week. Hoping the frame is in good shape. I'll post pics if everything goes well.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Oct 4, 2018)

Hey,  I just left Laporte Colorado. He wants $500 now. Here are some pics


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Oct 4, 2018)

And yes 26 inch wheels


----------



## bricycle (Oct 4, 2018)

Schwiver Jarnoldson.... a extremely rare bird indeed $$$$$


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Oct 4, 2018)

The Guy that’s selling it, is a great guy. Bought the house which included everything in the house and all the buildings.  The previous owner only took his toothbrush .


----------



## anders1 (Oct 4, 2018)

At least the head badge is original...


----------

